

How 'Foodies' Were Duped into Thinking McDonald's Was High-End Food - palidanx
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2014/10/23/358324106/don-t-mock-these-organic-food-experts-for-praising-mcdonald-s

======
bonez
Just a stupid stunt IMHO. I am sure they edited out any one who did not
respond the way the pranksters wished them to.

